# Untamed September 2006



## pulchritudinous (Aug 18, 2006)

From top
Courage
Espresso
Shroom
Well-Plummed
Bravado
Tickles
Take Wing
Restless

hths


----------



## divaster (Aug 18, 2006)

*Untamed Lipstick Swatches*






OK, I'm going from memory, but on the bottom, the lipstick swatches shoud be: 
*Blankety*, *Roam Free*, *Unflappable*, Modern Pompadour, Overdone, *Instinctive*, and *Wild About You*. Bold are the Untamed ones.


----------



## divaster (Aug 18, 2006)

Boldheart Lipglass: 





Sorry for the poor application, I was hurrying.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 8, 2006)

Wild 'Bout You lipstick




On NW15 w/ Test Pattern lipliner
With Flash




No Flash





Truth & Light Lipglass


----------



## lianna (Sep 16, 2006)

A comparison between some of the Untamed lipglasses and older ones.

http://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h9...comparison.jpg
T-Boetique, Sunny Boy, Boldheart, Sex Ray


----------

